# Ceratogyrus Darlingi or Marshalli?



## winwin (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys, which of the two looks whiter in person? I saw a pic of the darlingi that was really white and nice but i also saw ones that are brown. Also, which looks better between the two and why? And which one looks bulkier(not leggy) and has a bigger carapace to total body ratio? Thanks!


----------



## codykrr (Jul 4, 2010)

its hard to say, because neither really seem to be "white" like you want.  Maybe a H. maculata will suit your fancy for a "white T"?

I like both C. darlingi, and C. marshalli.  I couldnt vote though because i like them both equally as much.


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah none of them are very "white" . But the brighter one i would have to say is a marshalli . And IMHTGO think they are more pretty .


----------



## Redneck (Jul 4, 2010)

I have never had a marshalli.. So I cant say what it looks like in person..
But the darlingi.. Neither of my 2 adult females look white-ish..

But as to which one I like more.. I cant really answer that since I have never had a marshalli.. 

I will say though.. I would never get rid of my 2 female darlingi.. They are awesome..


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 4, 2010)

codykrr said:


> its hard to say, because neither really seem to be "white" like you want.  Maybe a H. maculata will suit your fancy for a "white T"?


When I think white, I think H. mac. I think they're gorgeous!


----------



## smallara98 (Jul 4, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> When I think white, I think H. mac. I think they're gorgeous!


Sorry guys if I sound like a total crack head or something , but when I think white , I think of a versicolor sling that just molted . Love there under legs how they are so bright .


----------



## codykrr (Jul 4, 2010)

yeah, that translucent bluish color is beautiful.

Toni, do you have an H. mac?  i just got 3 of them last week.  right now there a gorgeous greenish color.:drool:


----------



## winwin (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I was talking about this www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=94533&highlight=nbond1986 check out the pics esp the 1 on the bottom by phil. It's not as white as an H. Mac but it's really nice.
By the way, if it's ok with you guys, could you post pics of your marshalli or darlingi?


----------



## Redneck (Jul 4, 2010)

winwin said:


> Thanks for all the replies. I was talking about this www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=94533&highlight=nbond1986 check out the pics esp the 1 on the bottom by phil. It's not as white as an H. Mac but it's really nice.
> By the way, if it's ok with you guys, could you post pics of your marshalli or darlingi?


What you are seeing is the flash.. Atleast thats what it looks like to me..


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Jul 4, 2010)

I agree, its hard to decide, i own 3 C. darlingi right now (formerly bechuanicus) 1 mature female (hopefully gravid) 1 immature female and one MM. they are all beautiful but id say by no means white. heres a few pics.....

Bigger of the two female about a year ago, 2 months after a molt






Same female about 3 months ago. thanks to Deep Country Photography for wanting to photograph my babies. this was the original unedited shot, i believe she took the black underneath and made it more natural looking, but i got the rough copy for my keeps.


----------



## bholmes (Jul 4, 2010)

My marshalli have a golden hue to the carapace and abdomen while the legs are dark. I would post pics but I get online on my phone.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jul 5, 2010)

codykrr said:


> yeah, that translucent bluish color is beautiful.
> 
> Toni, do you have an H. mac?  i just got 3 of them last week.  right now there a gorgeous greenish color.:drool:


No, I don't have one. Just the thought of having one scares me after the stories I've read. But they are beautiful. I'll just admire from afar.


----------



## winwin (Jul 5, 2010)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> I agree, its hard to decide, i own 3 C. darlingi right now (formerly bechuanicus) 1 mature female (hopefully gravid) 1 immature female and one MM. they are all beautiful but id say by no means white. heres a few pics.....
> 
> Bigger of the two female about a year ago, 2 months after a molt
> 
> ...


Very nice shot, if that's a MF, they really ar a bit small but big headed, which is a plus for me.


bholmes said:


> My marshalli have a golden hue to the carapace and abdomen while the legs are dark. I would post pics but I get online on my phone.


No rush, just post them when you can.


MichiganReptiles said:


> No, I don't have one. Just the thought of having one scares me after the stories I've read. But they are beautiful. I'll just admire from afar.


What stories are you talking about?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## winwin (Jul 5, 2010)

Redneck said:


> What you are seeing is the flash.. Atleast thats what it looks like to me..


I think you might be right.


----------



## Stopdroproll (Jul 5, 2010)

About how big does the darlingi get? Wondering how big my beautiful will be.


----------



## Redneck (Jul 5, 2010)

Stopdroproll said:


> About how big does the darlingi get? Wondering how big my beautiful will be.


My ladies are 5 inches of beauty..


----------



## TalonAWD (Jul 5, 2010)

I always thought the C. marshalli was whiter. Personally I love this species. I have a Male and a Female.:drool:


----------



## winwin (Jul 5, 2010)

Stopdroproll said:


> About how big does the darlingi get? Wondering how big my beautiful will be.


I think up to 5".


----------



## winwin (Jul 6, 2010)

If possible, please post pics.


----------

